# Please help - Are Toshiba laptops any good?



## VCgirl81

Hello,

Any suggestions you may have or advice you can offer would be greatly appreciated.

I'm planning on purchasing an HP A6130n as my main home computer, and need a laptop as a secondary computer.

I've looked at the Toshiba P200 RT1,2,3 and 5.  The salesperson said Toshiba was the best brand (they also carry HP and Acer)

I've read reviews about:
-the Toshiba having problems with Windows Vista, 
-HP laptops being horrible (even though they have decent desktops)
-and, reviews abot Acer being both a good or bad company

My budget for the laptop is a maximum of $1300.  I just want something simple to handle school/work assignments, pictures, music, and videos with a 17" screen (the large screen is a must).   

If anyone could suggest something or confirm/correct the above research, that would be great.

Thank you very much!.


----------



## refresher

I've heard nasty things about Toshibas (although I'm sure there is a  horror story for every brand). IMO, I'd go for the Acer, very dependable.


----------



## Livzz

my brother got a Toshiba Tecra M3 about 18 months ago, its a bloody marvellous laptop! 
cant remember how much it was though...

neat design, easy to use... great especially for students who do lots of assignments or typing essays etc, but also plays FarCry and other games pretty well.


----------



## kof2000

they're supposed to be the top of the line brand type for laptops.


----------



## The_Other_One

My room mate has a Toshiba he got just before school started last year.  It's been a very good laptop for him.  It's got a lot of junk software loaded on it, but the hardware seems to be top notch.


----------



## ducis

if you can get this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220163


----------



## luckyedboy66

VCgirl81 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any suggestions you may have or advice you can offer would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I'm planning on purchasing an HP A6130n as my main home computer, and need a laptop as a secondary computer.
> 
> I've looked at the Toshiba P200 RT1,2,3 and 5.  The salesperson said Toshiba was the best brand (they also carry HP and Acer)
> 
> I've read reviews about:
> -the Toshiba having problems with Windows Vista,
> -HP laptops being horrible (even though they have decent desktops)
> -and, reviews abot Acer being both a good or bad company
> 
> My budget for the laptop is a maximum of $1300.  I just want something simple to handle school/work assignments, pictures, music, and videos with a 17" screen (the large screen is a must).
> 
> If anyone could suggest something or confirm/correct the above research, that would be great.
> 
> Thank you very much!.


i dont know much about toshiba. i think the are a respectable brand, but as with hp and dell, things are bound to break sometime. i have a 17" hp and its awesome. 

*one suggestion.* before you buy a laptop, call toshiba, hp, dell, ect, and ask if your college is part of an Academic Purchase Program. with hp, i got $150 off my laptop because my college was part of their APP. i dont know about toshiba, but my college has APP program for HP and Dell. i hope this helps you save a buck or two!


----------



## Vigor

I would go for either Dell or Sony for laptops.  More towards Dell for now.  http://www.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/notebooks?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs

I personally would choose http://www.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/cto_xpsnb_m1210?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## Bramp

My mom has a Toshiba, she got it 6 months back and it was a budget machine $700, runs perfectly fine as she is a writer and pounds away on that keyboard everyday, and it still works flawlessly! However it runs really hot since the day she got it, hot everywhere keyboard, touch pad, every corner. So hot that it is sort of a discomfort to use.

as a side note try: www.notebookreview.com for reviews on almost any laptop, I personally would look at some ASUS models, below is example.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220163

PS. Don't forget to upgrade to 2gig ram


----------



## Kill Bill

You guys are all choosing 256mb Ram get 512mb 8600M GT P.S. If it gets hot get yourself a usb laptop cooler My cousin has one they look deadly


----------

